# Cyanogen(mod) fun fact?



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

That awkward moment when you realize cyanogen is more than just a cool name, it's science.

"Cyanogen (CN)[SUB]2[/SUB] has been observed in the atmosphere of Titan, Saturn's largest moon, and in the gases of interstellar nebulas. On Earth, it is used as a welding gas and a fumigant."

I have been around Android for just over a year and just now found out that Cyanogen is a real thing, while doing homework for my college chem class..

I thought it was worth sharing for anyone else who is as slow as I am


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Kids: Now we know!
G.I. Joe: And knowing is half the battle...

lol that is interesting. I didn't know it was a real thing either. Then again, I hated Chem in high school and in college, so... chances are even if i had studied that I would have forgotten by now


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> Kids: Now we know!
> G.I. Joe: And knowing is half the battle...


G.I. Jose: Remember kids, you know enough.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

TIL.


----------

